# Question about fireplace refractory panels



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

longislander2 said:


> I have a pre-fab fireplace built around 1995 that has three cast stone (imitates brick) refractory panels making up the walls. It appears there is no mortar between the two seams separating the panels. On the left side, the left and center panels line up perfectly so the seam between the two is straight and hardly noticeable, but on the right, the right-side panel is tilted back ever so slightly to reveal a gap between the right and center panels. Do I need to buy some fireproof mortar to seal these gaps, especially the one on the right? Is this something I can buy at Home Depot or Lowes? Do these gaps need to be sealed at all?
> 
> I would like to avoid having them replaced, if possible. I have read of old refractory panels that crumble or develop cracks. Mine look like they are in good condition except for the gaps between the panels.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. I hope I've brought this question to the right place and that my description above will help. Thanks.


 

As a general rule of thumb,all the joints in a fireplace need to be sealed,or the bricks start to crumble,so I would assume that holds true for your panels as I would guess they are made from the same refractory material,or a close kissing cousin.


----------



## longislander2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks, Canarywood. There are no bricks. The firebox is made of three solid vertical panels that appear to have an imprint of bricks and mortar on them. The panels are in excellent condition (In one piece without cracks), except that where they meet, there is nothing that seems to hold the three together. As a result, there is a small even gap on the left and a larger uneven gap on the right where the right panel seems to be tilting backward a bit. I was just wondering if I could buy some refractory cement or some other sealer to close up the gaps between the panels.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

The refactory panels in factory built FP's are meant to be a loose fit which allows for movement when the steel heats up and cools down, and subsequently expands and contracts........


----------



## jason.wolcottt (Dec 19, 2021)

welcome to refractory panel hell. you will never find a clear answer or a replacement part wtihout spending hundreds of useless dollars. Nobody will give you advice, chimney sweeps will tell you they have no idea about how a fireplace works or needs to be assessed, they only talk about the flu. You are on your own here if you have found this thread. my refractory panels had some chips and cracks, no replacements available unless ordered ro $700 and then have to cut to fit and then not even available to order with huge freight charges, so order some refractory ceement for $15 and patch what you have, there is no alterative


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I had a builders fireplace that I bought new that had refractory sides and back. I got a source for free oak dried firewood. Burned great and hot. 3 years and the refractory sides were shot.
I contacted the MFG and found that I could still get the bricks. They were definitely made for the use, not interchangeable with anything. I removed the old, and installed the new and with several attempts at working from the back out. I got everything replaced. It took a lot more time than I had wanted, and the cost of the replacement pieces was about 50% of the cost of the whole fireplace. 
If you do not have the original source then you are going to have to spend time at the place in your town that sell most of the fireplace stuff. Find someone who will tackle it for you.

OR Measure carefully and see if you can find an insert that will fit your box. They used to be popular or so I remember. https://www.amazon.com/Ashley-Heart...be0974d07f2ca&language=en_US&ref_=as_li_ss_tl


----------



## spinner7677 (7 d ago)

jason.wolcottt said:


> welcome to refractory panel hell. you will never find a clear answer or a replacement part wtihout spending hundreds of useless dollars. Nobody will give you advice, chimney sweeps will tell you they have no idea about how a fireplace works or needs to be assessed, they only talk about the flu. You are on your own here if you have found this thread. my refractory panels had some chips and cracks, no replacements available unless ordered ro $700 and then have to cut to fit and then not even available to order with huge freight charges, so order some refractory ceement for $15 and patch what you have, there is no alterative


 Do not seal refractory panels together they will all crack. Expansion area is needed for proper install. If the panels crack and a dime fits in the crack must be replaced. If MFR out of business use a universal panel same thickness and size cut to fit is allowed. Most factory built fireplaces have 2 inch clearance and metal in factory box is air cooled for added protection. This is myself CSIA certified sweep. Hope this helps.


----------

